# Modder wanted, Preferably UK



## jamie.91 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have an eagletac T10c and i hardly use it anymore because i prefer the tint and output of my xeno E03 or small size of the quark mini, at a pinch i could mod it myself but i want a pro to do a propper job 

i would like a newer LED, if my understanding is correct a newer more efficient led would be brighter with the same board/circuit/driver whatever you want to call it, 300 lumen+ neutral tint, mostly because i like the throw of such a small light

any help appreciated
Thanks Jamie


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't make me do it lol


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I never!

Looks like I shall be doing it myself haha


----------

